# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush ka tradhëtuar të paktën një herë në jetë?

## ina_31

duke ardhur verdalle neper forum lexova jo pak mendime te anetareve mbi tadhetine dhe tradhetaret. shumica gjykime shpesh ekstreme. te tjere idealiste dhe parimore.
Ne fakt  une kam menduar si keshtu deri pak me pare, por tashme jo. Askush nuk mund te pohoje me siguri absolute se ne nje moment te jetes do sillej ne kete apo ate menyre.
 E pra miq, une kam tradhetuar njehere, por nuk besoj se kjo verteton ate fjalen "tradhetia femer", por thjesht njerezore.

Une e pranova, ju keni aq guxim sa ta pranoni tradhetine dhe te rrezikoni ndodheni ne vorbullen e gjykimeve moraliste?

----------


## RaPSouL

Une skam tradhetuar asnjeher dhe sdo ta bej asnjeher..!

----------


## adidu

> duke ardhur verdalle neper forum lexova jo pak mendime te anetareve mbi tadhetine dhe tradhetaret. shumica gjykime shpesh ekstreme. te tjere idealiste dhe parimore.
> Ne fakt  une kam menduar si keshtu deri pak me pare, por tashme jo. Askush nuk mund te pohoje me siguri absolute se ne nje moment te jetes do sillej ne kete apo ate menyre.
>  E pra miq, une kam tradhetuar njehere, por nuk besoj se kjo verteton ate fjalen "tradhetia femer", por thjesht njerezore.
> 
> Une e pranova, ju keni aq guxim sa ta pranoni tradhetine dhe te rrezikoni ndodheni ne vorbullen e gjykimeve moraliste?




Une kam "tradhetuar" disa here dhe asnjehere nuk ja pranoja vetes qe kisha tradhetuar, por gjeja nje mori arsyesh per ta motivuar. Madje kam pasur "sukses" te bind edhe veten edhe te tradhetuaren deri ne njefare mase, duke e bere te ndjehet akoma me keq, sepse e trajtoja ne nje menyre te tille( "tradhetine") qe ta beja ate te ndjehej fajtore. Sot, e quaj "shkelje"(pra me keq se sa tradheti, panvaresisht motiveve). Tradhetine ja le femrave, sepse mendoj qe ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve kane te drejte qe tradhetojne. Te te shkelin pafundesisht ne mijera vjet, do te reagosh duke tradhetuar si njefare "restoje", e cila tek e fundit thjesht ka te beje me perzgjedhjen e shkelesit te rradhes. Femrat tradhetojne shkelesit meshkuj, me shkelesin  mashkull te rradhes. Natyrisht kete e them duke u nisur nga e pergjithshmja, pasi jo te gjitha femrat jane tradhetare dhe te gjithe meshkujt shkeles. Te dyja keto fenomene jane njerezore tek e fundit dhe lum kush ka fatin, kushtet, apo aftesine te mos i kaloje ne kurriz.
Teme interesante dhe pergezime Ina, per temen dhe sinqeritetin.

----------


## Ermelita

Une nuk kam tradhtuar asnjehere deri me tani ,por nuk i dihet jetes kam ende per te kaluar shume ujera e pastaj do t emund te flas teresisht me vetedije.

----------


## ildushja

> duke ardhur verdalle neper forum lexova jo pak mendime te anetareve mbi tadhetine dhe tradhetaret. shumica gjykime shpesh ekstreme. te tjere idealiste dhe parimore.
> Ne fakt  une kam menduar si keshtu deri pak me pare, por tashme jo. Askush nuk mund te pohoje me siguri absolute se ne nje moment te jetes do sillej ne kete apo ate menyre.
>  E pra miq, une kam tradhetuar njehere, por nuk besoj se kjo verteton ate fjalen "tradhetia femer", por thjesht njerezore.
> 
> *Une e pranova, ju keni aq guxim sa ta pranoni tradhetine dhe te rrezikoni ndodheni ne vorbullen e gjykimeve moraliste?*


 :pa dhembe:   Jo jo nuk mundem.. s'ma mban dot zemra..

----------


## Clauss

varet nga definizimi qe i jep ti tradhetise. tradheti ne mendim? ne trup? ne te dyja bashke?  shume ceshtje e veshtire.

----------


## adidu

> do te te vije ndonje bresheri me tulla ty te shikosh pastaj  
> 
> 43% e romancofrekuentuesve jane te virgjer, 23 adoleshenta, 29 u eshte merzitur, 4 pertojne te shkruajne dhe 1 pi Canadian Club


Po qe je i sakte mor Clauss, pasi nuk guxon dikush te hape nje teme serioze, sepse leshohen per gallate ato perqindjet qe percaktove, e qe kane shumicen dhe e menderosin. Po ajo Ina qe nuk e njoh(e skam si ta njoh nen nickname qe paraqitet) hap nje teme dhe flet hapur, ndersa ketu dalin ca dhe e kthejne ne gallate. Varja, s'ke cthua dhe s'ke ku ankohesh kur ndersa pret nje pergjigje normale dalin dhe tallin culon(kolon) meqe ju duket vetja interesant. Te me falin per prishjen e fjalorit, por kuptoni dhe pranoni o Shqiptare qe duhet te kemi pak respekt per ate qe hap nje teme dhe jo per hir te shfaqjes virtuale ti japim te drejte vetes te themi cfare na hypen ne koke.
respekte shume Clauss

----------


## Clauss

> Po qe je i sakte mor Clauss, pasi nuk guxon dikush te hape nje teme serioze, sepse leshohen per gallate ato perqindjet qe percaktove, e qe kane shumicen dhe e menderosin. Po ajo Ina qe nuk e njoh(e skam si ta njoh nen nickname qe paraqitet) hap nje teme dhe flet hapur, ndersa ketu dalin ca dhe e kthejne ne gallate. Varja, s'ke cthua dhe s'ke ku ankohesh kur ndersa pret nje pergjigje normale dalin dhe tallin culon(kolon) meqe ju duket vetja interesant. Te me falin per prishjen e fjalorit, por kuptoni dhe pranoni o Shqiptare qe duhet te kemi pak respekt per ate qe hap nje teme dhe jo per hir te shfaqjes virtuale ti japim te drejte vetes te themi cfare na hypen ne koke.
> respekte shume Clauss


ok ok ok  ke te drejte. thame te vinim me pak afer njeri tjetrit, se shume dhimbje ne forumin e romances, shume dhimbje. .
anyway, sorry, ju lutem moderatoreve te me fshijne shkrimet. 

PS: D&G jo sqe zoolanderi de, nje tjeter film me ate solo ishte.

----------


## DI_ANA

Teme interesante Ina...

Te te them te verteten,dike qe e kam dashur nuk kam mundur dhe arritur ta tradhetoj kurre,eshte dicka teper me e forte qe me pengon,ndoshta ajo dashuri qe jap eshte me e tepert sesa duhet.....nuk kam tradhetuar vete po ama kam qene e tradhetuar!

respekte

----------


## BaBa

as edhe nje her.


PS: ja besnik emri im i dyt ky eshte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

sme ka ndodh ndonjeher

----------


## * Denisa *

> duke ardhur verdalle neper forum lexova jo pak mendime te anetareve mbi tadhetine dhe tradhetaret. shumica gjykime shpesh ekstreme. te tjere idealiste dhe parimore.
> Ne fakt  une kam menduar si keshtu deri pak me pare, por tashme jo. Askush nuk mund te pohoje me siguri absolute se ne nje moment te jetes do sillej ne kete apo ate menyre.
>  E pra miq, une kam tradhetuar njehere, por nuk besoj se kjo verteton ate fjalen "tradhetia femer", por thjesht njerezore.
> 
> Une e pranova, ju keni aq guxim sa ta pranoni tradhetine dhe te rrezikoni ndodheni ne vorbullen e gjykimeve moraliste?


Une  kam tradhetuar!  Por te jem realiste e kam bere per hakmarrje,nuk me la shijen qe prisja! Nuk gjykoje asnje secili ka patur arsyen e tij te forte, qe ndoshta mund te paragjykohet shume shpejt por e ka rrenjen shume te thelle  :sarkastik:

----------


## katilesha007

Tradhetia...

Eshte nje ceshtje shume e perfolur..,sidomos per te dashuruarit ...nga nje here te duket sikur kjo i prek ata me shume... :perqeshje: 

Gjithsesi mendoj se njeriu hall a derman pa tradhetu nje here ne jeten e tij nuk ka. Mua nuk me ka rastisur deri me sot te tradhetoi dike.....Nuk eshte ne karakterin tim. Por e rendesishme eshte qe njeriu te jete i matur dhe te mos beje gjera per te cilat mund te pendohet me vone... 
Nje tradheti sot .....nje vuajtje dhe nje lot me shume neser...!!

Eh...njeriu duhet te beje  gjera sa me te bukura ...ne menyre qe te kete nje arsye me shume se pse te ktheje koken mbrapa ne pleqerine e tij dhe qe ato kujtime t'i dhurojne buzeqeshje dhe jo inat per veten.....

                                                        Respekte!!!

----------


## zhorzhi

Deri Me Sot Jo Akoma......

Neser................... Se Di ?????????

----------


## DI_ANA

> duke ardhur verdalle neper forum lexova jo pak mendime te anetareve mbi tadhetine dhe tradhetaret. shumica gjykime shpesh ekstreme. te tjere idealiste dhe parimore.
> Ne fakt  une kam menduar si keshtu deri pak me pare, por tashme jo. Askush nuk mund te pohoje me siguri absolute se ne nje moment te jetes do sillej ne kete apo ate menyre.
>  E pra miq, une kam tradhetuar njehere, por nuk besoj se kjo verteton ate fjalen "tradhetia femer", por thjesht njerezore.
> 
> Une e pranova, ju keni aq guxim sa ta pranoni tradhetine dhe te rrezikoni ndodheni ne vorbullen e gjykimeve moraliste?



Ne kohet e sotme eshte mese "normale" nje tradheti nga mashkulli ose femra,por kjo nuk dihet ngase shkaktohet,jane caste momenti,zhgenjime,ka njerez te semure dhe me epshe te teperta,nga te dyja palet!
Ina une nuk dua te te gjykoj,ti mund te kesh tradhtuar sepse ke patur arsyet e tua dhe mbase ke menduar qe me mbrapa do te ndiheshe me mire.....
A u ndjeve e tille ne te vertete?
Mendove per fytyren e atij qe doje ne ate moment?
Mendove cfare mund te ishin pasojat?
Nuk do ishte me mire ta kishe lene dhe pastaj ta kishe tradhetuar?
Asnje nga ne nuk duhet te tradhtoje per hakmarrje dhe nuk mund te gjykojme askend ,pasi jemi njerez dhe jemi qenie teper te dobeta,po ama kemi dicka qe na ndan nga kafshet.....kemi zemren,arsyen dhe llogjiken!
Une mendoj qe tradhetia nuk duhet te ekzistoje fare.....nuk mund ta pranoj nje gje te tille!
Ti je e treguar shume e sinqerte ne kete teme,po se besoj qe ne vetvete e miraton ate qe  ke bere.....ose ndoshta nuk e ke bere dhe eshte nje shaka e jotja! :buzeqeshje:  


respekte

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

gje  qe me  ndodh  aksidentalisht pa  vet  dije   .besoj se falet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

Une per vete kam trathtuar dhe do vazhdoj keshtu po gjithmon te jet me e mire se ajo qe ekam hehehe me te keqe se dua

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk e konceptoj dot 'Tradhetine'. Nese do vije nje moment qe te ndodhi nje gje e tille (larg qoft) me mire ndaju i her nga ai qe ke ne krah dhe me pas dedikoju qejfit..

----------


## The Hunter

Teme interesante!  Sic shikohet dhe nga postimet shumica kane tradhetuar nga nje here, dhe gjithsecili ka  arsyet e veta, pak rendesi ka.  Fakt eshte qe meshkujt jane me te predispozuar per te tradhetuar ndersa femrat dicka me pak, por besoj se tradhetia  mund te vije ne nje moment  delikat,  cdo njeri mund te arrije ne nje pike qe nuk e kontrollon veten per momentin dhe mund te tradhetoje por kjo mund te ndikoje  ne gjendjen shpirterore me mbrapa, sepse tradhetia te ben te ndihesh ne faj.
Gjithsesi edhe pas kesaj teme tradhetia do te vazhdoje te ekzistoje, si te meshkujt ashtu dhe te femrat
Respekte All

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ke quani tradheti nje here!?

*OPCIONI 1 :* Te puthesh nje femer tjeter thjesht per inat / hakmarrje te parteneres tende   apo
*OPCIONI 2 :* Te shkosh me nje tjeter ne krevat dhe te mbash lidhje dashnoreske me te?


Un kam tradhetuar 2 here ( opcioni 2 ), por ama personin qe  e kam tradhetuar nuk e kam dashur. Thjesht lidhja me te ka qene lidhje aventureske dhe kam ndjere nevoje ta bej...duke menduar qe e dashura ime edhe po ta merrte vesh nuk do lendohej aq shume.

 :shkelje syri:

----------

